# استفسار هام من مهندس ميكاترونيكس



## امير فلسطيني (20 مارس 2012)

*السلام عليكم مهندسينا الاكارم

أريد أن اسأل عن اهم الدورات الي تخص مهندسي الميكاترونيكس بشكل كبير 

وما رأيكم في دورة pic و دورة pcb هل اخذ هذه الدورات العملية مفيد في مجال العمل ..

مع تحياتي واحترامي
*​


----------



## معتصم ابوشعيرة (27 مارس 2012)

الاخ امير فلسطيني،

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

بالنسبة لدورة ال pic فهي جيدة

اقترح دورات مهمة مثل plc ، ماتلاب، اوتوكاد، bms، ادارة مشاريع


----------



## امير فلسطيني (29 مارس 2012)

كل الشكر لك اخي الكريم معتصم ..

واتمنى ان ارى تعليقات اخرى من مهندسينا الاكارم 

تحياتي واحتراماتي


----------

